# Rome 390 vs 390 Boss



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

The only difference I can see is that the Bosses have the canting options. Is this the only difference? Is it worth upgrading to the Boss? The 390's are $20 less and I like the colors better, but I don't want to compromise performance if the upgrade is worth it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you have bad knees canting is great if you don't care about your body fuck it.


----------



## gls:maverick (Jan 15, 2010)

I am going with a canted footbed this season. My research has found that if you ride a rocker setup like I do that it helps a bit and also my left knee is bad and I am hoping the the couple degree's of angle will help relieve that.

I am stuck between K2 and Rome at the moment so we shall see. I agree though the 390 has way better color options than the Boss. Kind of sucks but whatever.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

Just buy the canted foot beds from Rome seperatley.....


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

VTRDR said:


> Just buy the canted foot beds from Rome seperatley.....


link to where i can buy replacements? lost the mid-cant right footbed somehow with my '11 bosses


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

51bombed said:


> link to where i can buy replacements? lost the mid-cant right footbed somehow with my '11 bosses


Just google "rome snowboard warranty." They have a website, they'll get you set up.


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

I got the Bosses. Rome's warranty department came through for me with no questions asked. Highly recommend them!


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Too many connections in /home/romewarranty/warranty/includes/functions.php on line 428
Too many connections


rome warranty system dEAADD


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey JRZ and 51bombed,

As of now we don't currently offer the option to purchase the Yes I Cant pads separately. You'll have to pick up a pair of 390 Bosses or Targas for that feature.

In regards to the warranty website, are you still having issues? It seems alright on our end but if you're still having a problem logging in, shoot us an email at ridercouncil at romesnowboards dot com and we can get you taken care of.

Shred on,
Rome SDS


----------



## YipMeister (Feb 21, 2011)

SOOOO is there any difference between the two other then the canting system


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

YipMeister said:


> SOOOO is there any difference between the two other then the canting system


Did you read through this thread? LoL.

NO. Canting is the only difference unless you want to count the colorways. And yes, canting is absolutely worth it if you have shady knees and a wide stance. Hell, even if you have superman knees, it's just plain comfortable for wide stanced folks.


----------

